# Greetings All



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been lurking since around Christmas time and just decided to join. Last year was my first haunt and now I'm addicted. For some reason I have an urge to stock up on black plastic, duct tape and hot glue.


My neighbors and I are already planning the 2008 haunt. Since my camera was stolen on halloween night, I don't have any pics to post yet, but I'm not discouraged.

I have a background in IT & Project Management, have been a Social Studies teacher, & now help districts implement new technology. Yeah, so I admit I'm a geek.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!
The NY contingent is growing!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome...nice to meet you. You guys should have a make and take up there, since now there are at least 3 of you from that area in here. Or, you can always make a monthly journey to NJ and hang out with us!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome pskyo99 : )


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum psyko99. From reading your post, you'll enjoy it here. Everyone here gets the same urges about Halloween!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You found the right place. 

Welcome.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Geeks are awesome! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome stay awhile


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was gonna welcome you until you said you were a social studies teacher...I hated social studies!! LOL!...

Oh what the heck, welcome to the nut house.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Psyko. Definitely stock up on the duct tape and hot glue, forget the plastic, it's too dangerous. I'm sorry to hear about your camera being stolen and no pics. After yet another terrible year for photos, I invested in a new digital camera and camcorder, we'll get 'em this year, lol.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is really COOL !!! By March, Rochester should have its own category. 
"You can run, but you can't hide.... We're commin' to get ya - MMOOOOWWWWAAAAAAAA"

Welcome Psyko


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome, this such a nice place, you shall enjoy it here.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I hope to get some great ideas here as well as share my own. It's great to see that Rochester, NY is so well represented.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just kinda hope your real name isn't John


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

rip86 said:


> I just kinda hope your real name isn't John


lol, then we would have three johns from roch.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I knew a joke about three johns from Rochester. Never mind.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I love a good joke!
Welcome psyko, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome and I hope you like it here. Man that sucks about the camera. I hope you get some good shots next year.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

No, my name is Tim, not John. Sorry, we could have had a hat trick......


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------

